# Need help id'n this kids bike



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 23, 2011)

CHAIN GUARD SAYS SKYFLITE, almost seems like a heavyweight jr., thanks an advance


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's another one showing the head badge, but my eyes can't make out the name on the badge even when enlarging the image. Maybe you or someone else might be able to figure out the name on it. http://www.spreadmyad.com/columbus/...antique-sky-flite-bicycle-161-and-71-area-100 Definitely has the same chain wheel design.

Dave


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 24, 2011)

I think my head badge said Murry, and this one has aired up tires,


----------

